# coder/auditor with dod experience



## hopestar2004 (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking for a coder auditor position, I am located in Glen burnie Maryland but I am willing to travel to Va.




         Jessie A. Hoover, CPC
318 Main Ave S.W.
Glen Burnie, MD 21061
410-979-1120 joakes19@yahoo.com

SUMMARY OF PROFESSIONAL SKILLS
* Detailed oriented Certified Professional Coder with a solid background in E&M, Pediatric, ER, Nephrology, Pain Management, Internal Medicine Podiatry and Behavior Health coding

           * Power Point,  MS Word, Excel, IDX, Medical Manager, Medic, Micro MD, Misys Vision,  
                CHCS, AHLTA and 3M Encoder 

           * Experience with Military Health systems and DOD guidelines             


EXPERIENCE

Diamond Solutions Inc	                                                                                Bethesda, MD
December 2010 â€“ March 2013
Pediatric, Podiatry, Behavior health, internal medicine Auditor
•	Completes monthly random audits of random charts
•	Reviews coded encounter  list for miscellaneous clinics
•	Conduct training classes with doctors and staff regarding documentation and coding
•	Submits audit spreadsheets to the site supervisor weekly without discrepancies
•	Provides educational feedback to auditors and physician's addressing inappropriate patterns of documentation of records audited
•	Check medical records for accuracy and completion


Verisk Health		 				                                                      Richmond, VA	
November 2012 â€“ February 2013						
Remote Hcc Coder 
•	Remotely coded records for insurance companies
•	Checked medical records for accuracy and completion
•	Coded ICD-9 risk management codes 




Gateway Medical LLC 						                                    Severna Park, MD
November 2007 â€“ December 2010						
Remote Outpatient Coder primary care, internal medicine and Nephrology 
•	Remotely coded outpatient records for physicians
•	Remotely performed random audits for miscellaneous specialties
•	Interpreted outpatient medical charts and assigned appropriate
Diagnostic and procedural codes
•	Reviewed coding rejection edit reports and corrected them
•	Contacted payers regarding reimbursement for unpaid accounts






Mid Atlantic Nephrology Associates				                                         Baltimore, MD
January 2005 â€“ April 2007						
Billing/ Outpatient Coding Supervisor
•	Contacted patients regarding past due amounts owed (high balance)
•	Reviewed and approved or denied hardship applications
•	Approved or denied payment plans within company guidelines
•	Provides educational feedback to auditors and physician's addressing inappropriate patterns of documentation of records audited
•	Screened, interviewed and hired qualified applicants for open positions
•	All aspects of billing functions including charge entry, payments, coding and follow-up
•	 Provided daily supervision of staff including timecard approvals and performance reviews
•	Prepared delinquent accounts for referral to outside collection agency or necessary action
•	Accurately and efficiently processed all billing and collections paperwork
•	Performed coding validation for the correct ICD-9 and CPT -4 codes
•	Reviewed each Collection Specialist's monthly collection activity and performance, setting goals for staff



Pain Management Billing						                            Baltimore, MD
May 2002 â€“ January 2005						                           
Lead Charge Entry/Auditor
•	Lead Charge Entry Specialist in charge of 5 employees
•	Responsible for reviewing /correcting  ICD-9 and CPT-4 coding for accurate billing
•	Followed up with staff regarding coding issues
•	Reviewed daily charge forms for completeness and accuracy
•	Performed daily audit against encounter forms and daily schedule to ensure all encounter forms have been received
•	Handled all coding related claim rejections
•	Institute Training Sessions with staff and doctors regarding documentation and coding issues
•	Handled all charge entry questions and problems
•	Reviewed and approved adjustment request forms


EDUCATION
May 2009- August 2009		            Coding Academy of America 	                            Baltimore, MD
Professional Coding Exam Preparation

October - November 2007		Kempa's School of Coding     		               Baltimore, MD
Coding Evaluation and Management 

Jan 2007 â€“ May 2007			The Johns Hopkins University	                       White Marsh, MD
Physician Medical Coding I & II

	2005-2006				Anne Arundel Community College		      Arnold, MD
Medical Terminology, Structures and Functions of the Human Body, Medical Coding and Disease of the human Body

	Jan 1994				Anna burg Manor				    Manassas, VA
Obtained Geriatric Nurses Aid Certificate

	April 1985				Northern VA Community College		    Manassas, VA
Obtained Certified Nurses Aid Certificate


----------

